# cat poo/wee on the bed!



## buffy (Nov 4, 2008)

hello,
we bought a kitten (now 5 months) a month ago from the rspca; she is female and sterilized.
a few days after we got her i discovered a puddle of wee on the floor (not near the litter tray at all). she has now also weed on the bed twice and pooed on it twice.
i have read a few things on the internet but i can't understand why she is doing this. we have not moved house, there are no other cats, no children, we live in a flat and she doesn't go outside (except on the balcony), she is already sterilized, she has just been to the vet and although i didn't mention it the vet said she was in perfect health.
her litter tray was not far from her food (2 metres ish) so i have moved it further away and am going to try different litters (any advice on the best litter?) but otherwise i am at a loss.
can anyone help?
thanks!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

are you using a clay litter??

this can get clogged in between their toes and get quite painfull I use worlds best cost a fortune but works well vitually dust less and clumps beautifully

how big is her litter tray is she still in a kitten one or standard is it covered??


----------



## buffy (Nov 4, 2008)

we are using a cheap litter at the moment, i'm not sure what it is made of but it doesn't clump too well. we have previously used catsan, as far as i can remember it was more successful. what kind of litter is that?

she has never had a kitten litter tray, (she was already quite big when we got her, also i didn't know different sizes existed!) she has a normal one and it is covered.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

have you tried placing extra trays in the house (some covered and some uncovered) making sure they are in quiet non traffic areas. work out which one she uses the most and get rid of the ones she doesn't use. As for the soiled areas you will need to clean them properly and you might need to flip your mattress until the cleaner dries. I swear by Nature's Miracle which is available online Nature's Miracle Stain and Odour Remover Gallon in the UK/Europe and you can purchase at Petsmart in the US.


----------

